# Utiliser son Marshall AS50D comme enceinte



## Adrienwha (19 Janvier 2011)

Vie a un Cable Casque - AUX Type ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 J'ai relié mon mac à mon ampli marshall et cela produit un bon son.

Mais est-ce que cela abime l'ampli ? 
Je pourrai m'en servir pour une soirée ( donc à haut volume) cela l'abimera t'il ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2011)

Quel ampli "Marshall" ? Si c'est un "ampli d'instrument" (guitare ou autre), je ne sais pas si ça pourra l'endommager, mais tu auras intérêt à réduire le volume au maximum côté Mac (et encore), sinon, ça va saturer (ces amplis sont pourvus d'entrées "micro" prévues pour traiter un signal de l'ordre de 3 à 5 mV, or la sortie son de ton Mac est une sortie casque qui doit donner entre 100 et 150 mV.

Si par contre c'est un ampli de sonorisation prévu pour être connecté à la sortie d'une table de mixage, ou de tout autre dispositif muni d'un pré-ampli, alors, aucun problème.


----------



## edd72 (20 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quel ampli "Marshall" ? Si c'est un "ampli d'instrument" (guitare ou autre), je ne sais pas si ça pourra l'endommager, mais tu auras intérêt à réduire le volume au maximum côté Mac (et encore), sinon, ça va saturer (ces amplis sont pourvus d'entrées "micro" prévues pour traiter un signal de l'ordre de 3 à 5 mV, or la sortie son de ton Mac est une sortie casque qui doit donner entre 100 et 150 mV.
> 
> Si par contre c'est un ampli de sonorisation prévu pour être connecté à la sortie d'une table de mixage, ou de tout autre dispositif muni d'un pré-ampli, alors, aucun problème.



C'est un ampli guitare... Donc drôle d'idée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> C'est un ampli guitare... Donc drôle d'idée.



Pas un ampli guitare "standard" (je n'aurais alors pas posé la question), c'est un modèle spécial "guitare acoustique" bi-canal muni de plusieurs entrées, dont une entrée RCA, donc la question se pose, car je n'ai jamais vu d'entrée "micro" RCA, et pas mal d'électro-acoustiques sont munies de micros dits "actifs" (c'est à dire avec pile(s) et pré-ampli incorporé).


----------



## Adrienwha (23 Janvier 2011)

C'est le MArshall AS50D pourvu d'entrées rouge et blanche "AUX"

Comme on voit sur cette photo au niveau du canal 2 http://zkcd.net/_gfx/matos/dyn/large/marshall-as50d.jpg







Alors, est-ce dérangeant ?


----------



## Invité (24 Janvier 2011)

Vu qu'il est prévu pour des auxiliaires, je ne vois pas où est le problème.
De toutes façons Pascal le soulignait, si t'as pas une distorsion qui le rend inécoutable, c'est que c'est une entrée ligne.


----------



## Gae247 (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

aucun problème: ces amplis ont plusieurs entrées et tu peux connecter à peut près n'importe quel machin qui produit de la musique. En fait, à l'arrière il y a deux rca femelle où tu peux lire "Line in".
Ce que je ne suis pas sûr est que tu auras un son stéréo.
Tu pourras même y ajouter un micro, une guitare...

Bonne chance !
Gae


----------

